# What does your other half drive?



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

As a carry on, from many other of the other surveys:

the wife has a Toyota RAV 4 (3-door)


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

206cc and a shopping trolley, 
( yes they are different, ones got a stereo.)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> 206cc and a shopping trolley,
> ( yes they are different, ones got a stereo.)


Tartan?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ps Alfa Spider v6


----------



## LEE_VNA (Sep 18, 2003)

My previous car...

Vectra 2.2 SRi150


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

BMW 330Ci Cab


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

206 auto

boring, but surprisingly good round town.

And it means I can get a TT to replace the A4 familymobile....


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

Chrysler Voyager 2.4crd - he gets the "family" car ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

A silver Mondeo Zetec ;D

Although soon to be replaced with a brand new 130ps PD VW Passat ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

'She Drives Me Crazy' ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Mamas and Papas Buggy [smiley=baby.gif] ;D


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

206cc 2.0 se - has rain sensing wipers and the lights come on when it gets dark - excellent for making people brake behind you in tunnels ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

VW Golf V5.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Although, and I must stress this, the TT is not my car. They are both OUR cars.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Although, and I must stress this, the TT is not my car. Â They are both OUR cars.


take it she's standing behind you right now?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Get thee behind me Satan.

no - but the Auid dealership that I took it into the other day for its service got a right bollocking whne she turned up to pick up the keys to be told, ah yes, your husband's car will be ready in a minute.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Silver 206CC


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Get thee behind me Satan.
> 
> no - but the Auid dealership that I took it into the other day for its service got a right bollocking whne she turned up to pick up the keys to be told, ah yes, your husband's car will be ready in a minute.


ouch! (wince)

rofl


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

RAV4 as recommended by the nice people on the TT Forum. It's big enough for baby stuff so my TT is safe (for now).


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

seems to be a pattern here.....my gf had a 206cc in silver (which she got rid of last week) and now has a 206 1.4 with 17's on it.

The frightening thing is, I didn't even suggest the wheels, she just rang me and told me she had ordered them

looks very tasty though but needs lowering a little

cheers

James


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Puma 
in silver  and no spoiler ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

A hard bargain. ;D


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Focus - Surprisingly good for a Ford (never liked Fords before but this was bought for us by the out in-laws)
Hopefully going to upgrade to new A3 next year 8)


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

A pug 106 Quicksilver that is soon to make way for a 206cc or Mini Cooper S, I'm still trying to make her mind up for her..!  ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

me to drink.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> A pug 106 Quicksilver that is soon to make way for a 206cc or Mini Cooper S, I'm still trying to make her mind up for her..!  ;D


Cooper S. Cooper S. Cooper S. And then you could give Dave at the TT shop twice as much money as he also has a Mini Shop.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

206cc seems to be a popular choice amongst TT other halves. Similar marketing and style over class cars I guess :


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> 206cc seems to be a popular choice amongst TT other halves. Â :


Don't tell your other arf's, they might ask for a Forum of their own, and our (sorry whats mine etc) PC's would be taken over.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

apart from driving me insane, she drives an MG ZT+190 (2.5 V6)


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

> Cooper S. Cooper S. Cooper S. And then you could give Dave at the TT shop twice as much money as he also has a Mini Shop.


How big is a Mini shop? - can you get through the door?  ;D

Your def right - I can see myself her having more fun in a mini  ;D


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> 206cc seems to be a popular choice amongst TT other halves. Similar marketing and style over class cars I guess Â :


Just to buck the trend _slightly_, a 206 GTi - trying to get here to chop it in for the new GTi 180, I quite fancy one of them


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

He drives the family car - LandRover Discovery - which is used for transporting kids, dog, team kit bags, Ikea shopping, holidays, etc.

My beloved TT is just for me. It's my reward and I deserve it!! ;D


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Another pug - a 306 D turbo - miles for your money


----------



## gg (Oct 29, 2002)

mini cooper silver with black roof (a girls car)


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

A bicycle Â


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

"Our" other cars are Golf TDi (which is actually her company car) and Omega Elite 3.2. She's very nervous of driving the TT - it's almost like she thinks I'm fonder of it than I am her!!! :


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Me up the wall. 
But only on day's with a " Y" in them. ;D
A4 Cab or Smart Car.


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Black Mini Cooper - White Roof, wheels and wing mirrors


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

VW Lupo GTi, it's even more fun than my TT, i LOOOOVE driving it!!! 

It eats Mini's, Clios, Pug 206 etc for breakfast!! Plus they look the business and are rarer than rocking horse sh1t!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A6 2.7 bi-turbo, if he drives at all. Mostly it's just an icon on the drive loosing it's value :-/


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Ok she does not drive it - but it is how she gets to work. She can't drive you see! Crying shame - consequently I have unmarked alloys ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The TT in my sig pic. It's her car not mine. I use buses and trains to commute.

Seriously.


----------



## staTTz (Sep 20, 2003)

Blue pug 206cc.


----------



## bluettone (Feb 26, 2003)

Mini Cooper in British Racing Green

Marco


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> The TT in my sig pic. It's her car not mine. I use buses and trains to commute.
> 
> Seriously.


If you're good she lets you drive her car through Paul


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Well if we're showing train pics...










...I drive one of these bad muthas at work. ;D

Missus has a Suzuki Wagon R.


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

Renault Megan Hatch with the big bum. Great for the kids and associated paraphernalia. Thats how I got my TT. Renault call the colour 'hessian', the V5 says 'biege' but in real life its 'silver'. Work that one out!


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

Just to be different, 206Gti, in black (to match my TT), with full body kit.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Subaru Impreza WRX-Sti in the regulation metallic blue with gold wheels . Shes the hooligan of the family.


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Clio 1.4, wants an X3 when they come out :-/


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Golf Avangarde cab keeps her away from the TT


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> He drives the family car - Â LandRover Discovery - which is used for transporting kids, dog, team kit bags, Ikea shopping, holidays, etc.
> 
> My beloved TT is just for me. It's my reward and I deserve it!! ;D


Same combo here...............for now anyway.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

a heap of junk better known as a MINI Cooper.


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

10 year old Passat : - Can't win them all though - pleanty of room for the shopping and IKEA trips


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Lexus RX300










;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

TT Roadster or S3.
I get whichever one she doesn't take to work ;D


----------

